# Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen



## BarschHunter1997 (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich darf jetzt endlich an unseren Vereinsgewässern fischen. Ich möchte erstmal mich an den Teich herantasten. Angeln darf ich mit 2 Ruten. Ich würde mit den beiden Ruten mit der Pose kurz vor Grund Angeln. Ich beschreibe nun einmal den Teich: Es ist ein kleinerer See ca. 1,2 Hektar klein. Sehr viel Kraut ist vorhanden. Hindernisse Unterwasser weiß ich nicht. Und 3-5 Meter Tief. Hier ist mal ein Link: http://www.sav-hannover.com/ Bei den Gewässern bei den Wülfeler Teichen das sind 7 Stück und ich möchte an dem Rohrsängerteich Angeln. Habt ihr Tipps oder Tricks? Hier ist einmal meine Ausrüstung. 

Rute: SHIMANO BEASTMASTER COMMERCIAL FLOATCAST L.:3.66m | WG.: 30g

Rolle: Noch keine Könnt ihr mir da eine empfehlen möglichst hier: http://www.pro-fishing.de/ 

Rute2: SHIMANO ASPIRE TE GT 450 | LÄNGE: 5.00 M | WG: 3-15 G

Rolle2: Siehe Rolle1

MfG Lukas#h


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

Hi,
mit den Ruten kannste auf Brassen fischen , zum Karpfenangeln nicht unbedingt geeignet , es sei denn ihr habt nur Satzer in dem Teich.
Da kannst du dir besser eine Karpfenrute zulegen , die bekommst ab ca. 20 Euro.
Und dann am bessten auch gleich ne Freilaufrolle falls du auf die Idee kommen solltest gezielt den Karpfen mit einer Grundmontage nachzustellen.
Gruß udo


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

Ja also im Teich ist die grenze 3-5 kg.

MfG Lukas


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

Dann ist die Rute in Ordnung.

Diese Rolle ist zu empfehelen. Super Bremse und stabil für ein langes Rollenleben.:m
http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_12992_wft-braidspin-40.html


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

Bei uns im Teich waren auch mal 3 KG Satzkarpfen.
Die wachsen schneller ab als das man sich ne neue Rute gekauft hat :vik:

Lukas ,
glaub mir , nach 10 gefangenen Karpfen dieser Größe willste auch die größeren an den Haken bekommen , besonnders wenn dein Kumpel ankommt und dir erzählt das er einen 15 Pfünder gefangen hat :q
Aber für den Anfang reichen die Ruten , da machen kleinere karpfen richtig Spaß im Drill 
Gruß Udo


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

Okay Danke für die Antworten.Dann mach ich mich jetzt mal auf denn Weg.

MfG Lukas


----------



## fisch4me (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Bei uns im Teich waren auch mal 3 KG Satzkarpfen.
> Die wachsen schneller ab als das man sich ne neue Rute gekauft hat :vik:
> 
> Lukas ,
> ...



Sorry ich glaub das eher weniger. So ein kleiner Satzkarpfen ist doch das beste für die Küche. Selbst so ein 12 Pfünder war schon nicht mehr wirklich zu geniessen. Und wenn man mit den 30 Pfünder permanent rechnet, wäre die 2g Pose die mit einer 0,20 Hauptschnur und einen 14 Haken der auf ein 0,12 Vorfach gebunden ist suizid. Aber die Fische beissen und das nicht zu knapp. Und mit einiges an Fingerspitzengefühl kriegt man die Fische auch gelandet. Rekord lag bei ein 16 Pfund Spiegler den  man nach etwas mehr als 25 Minuten, im Kescher hatte. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt, es beisst durchaus mal eine Schleie und andere vorsichtige Fische.

Aber scheint irgendwie Trend geworden zu sein, mit einer 0,35er Schnur und Hakengrösse 2 und am besten noch 150g Blei zum Karpfen bombardieren zu fahren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*



fisch4me schrieb:


> . . . . *Angenehmer Nebeneffekt, es beisst durchaus mal eine Schleie und andere vorsichtige Fische.*
> 
> Aber scheint irgendwie Trend geworden zu sein, mit einer 0,35er Schnur und Hakengrösse 2 und am besten noch 150g Blei zum Karpfen bombardieren zu fahren.



Kann man ruhig grösser schreiben.#6

Sehe ich auch so.
Es gibt auch noch traditionelle Angelarten, die durchaus auch noch heutzutage ihre Berechtigung haben.:m
Warum sollte sich ein Jungangler gleich spezialisieren?
Er kann die vorhandenen Fische und ihre Gewohnheiten besser mit der Posenrute kennenlernen.


----------



## barschhunter1 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

in meinem Vereinsgewässer konnte ich schon  einen 24 pfund Graskarpfen mit meiner daiwa aqualite sensor float 3.60m mit 10-35 wg erfolgreich landen.
wenn nich zu viele Hindernisse im Wasser sind und mit etwas Geduld geht das locker!


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*



fisch4me schrieb:


> Angenehmer Nebeneffekt, es beisst durchaus mal eine Schleie und andere vorsichtige Fische.
> 
> Aber scheint irgendwie Trend geworden zu sein, mit einer 0,35er Schnur und Hakengrösse 2 und am besten noch 150g Blei zum Karpfen bombardieren zu fahren.



Hi,
nee , bei mir reichen auch 60 Gramm Blei und 6er Haken beim Karpfenangeln 
Ja , so ne vorsichtige Schleie erwischt man nur mit 2 Gramm Pose und 12er Haken 
Allerdings kann ich mich über Schleien als Beifang beim Karpfenangeln beim bessten Willen nicht beklagen  :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## pangea (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mit den Ruten kannste auf Brassen fischen , zum Karpfenangeln nicht unbedingt geeignet , es sei denn ihr habt nur Satzer in dem Teich.
> Da kannst du dir besser eine Karpfenrute zulegen , die bekommst ab ca. 20 Euro.
> Und dann am bessten auch gleich ne Freilaufrolle falls du auf die Idee kommen solltest gezielt den Karpfen mit einer Grundmontage nachzustellen.
> Gruß udo



Sehe ich genauso wie meine Vorschreiber, Blödsinn !

Meine Lieblingsmethode um Karpfen nachzustellen ist eine ganz einfache Posenmontage ( 0,5 bis 2 Gramm Pose, 6er bis 10er Haken direkt an die 20er Hauptschnur und fertig ) an meiner Floatrute ( 30 g / 3,90 ), dazu ein 2000er Röllchen ( Sargus ). Selbst 10 kg Karpfen sind sicher und schnell gedrillt, wenn mann seinem Gerät vertraut ubd weiss wo die Auslastungsgrenzen der Rute und der Rolle sind ( weiss ich aus Erfahrung )!!

Es muss nicht immer die SH Montage, 10 kg Anfutter und tagelanges Warten am Gewässer sein ( ausser man fischt im Pu . . . oder an einem gut besetzen Wässerchen ).

Grüsse aus Graz
Georg


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

Also meine Montage hätte ich mir so vorgestellt. 2-4 Gr. Pose am 12 harken mit ner 0,20er Hauptschnur ohne vorfach mit 2 maiskörner.

MfG Lukas


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

Hi,
ja , so ne 30 Gramm Rute ist ideal um auf 20 Pfund Karpfen zu fischen #6
Und die 20er Hauptschnur erst recht , ist ein richtiger Karpfenanglerprofitipp :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## fisch4me (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

Perfekt eigentlich. Ich würde zwar auf ein Vorfach setzen, um eine kleine Sicherheit zu haben das dies zuerst reisst aber jeden das seine. Und ein kleiner 18er Wirbel wird direkt unter der Pose gesetzt.

Sollte es ohne Wirbel sein denn einfach mit den doppelten Grinner und gut.

Es sollte zwischen Pose und Haken eine Schwachstelle geben, damit der Fisch nicht im schlimmsten Fall mit Pose abreisst.

Aber ist halt meine These, das man bei sowas auch an Fisch denken sollte.


----------



## daci7 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

Ich fische auch ähnlich auf Karpfen.
-45g WG, 3,6m lang, 4000er Shimano/Balzer dran, 0,20er bis 0,25er Schnur auf der Spule und das ganze hält ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken 
Wenn man natürlich mit Festblei angelt braucht man allein für den Wurf stärkere Schnüre ... beim Drill reicht die 20er locker. 
Auch bei Fischen bis 10kg.
Ich fische mit dem gleichen Gerät übrigens auch auf Aal, Barsch und Zander und habe da schon den einen oder anderen größeren Hecht dran rausgeholt ... alles ohne Probleme.
#h


----------



## fisch4me (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

Meine Güte Udo du gehst ja immer vom dicken Brummer aus. Da beim Stippen auch ein 30 Pfund Karpfen beissen kann, gehst du mit dicksten Geschirr los?

Wer gezielt Großkarpfen fischen will, sollte definitiv eine andere Methode wählen. Wer aber eher auf kleinere aus ist und gerne mit Pose fischt ist doch ideal bedient.

Wer auf Barsche fischt, wird auch keine Wallerausrüstung nehmen da es Waller geben könnte.

Wer auf kleine Satzkarpfen von 4-6 Pfund aus ist, wird mit einer 4kg niedrigste Tragkraft Montage auch nicht schlecht darstehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Also meine Montage hätte ich mir so vorgestellt. 2-4 Gr. Pose am 12 harken mit ner 0,20er Hauptschnur ohne vorfach mit 2 maiskörner.
> 
> MfG Lukas




0,22er Hauptschnur mit 0,20er Vorfach, daran eine 8er oder 10er Haken mit zwei Maiskörnern und los geht`s.#6


----------



## Andal (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*



fisch4me schrieb:


> Meine Güte Udo du gehst ja immer vom dicken Brummer aus. Da beim Stippen auch ein 30 Pfund Karpfen beissen kann, gehst du mit dicksten Geschirr los?
> 
> Wer gezielt Großkarpfen fischen will, sollte definitiv eine andere Methode wählen. Wer aber eher auf kleinere aus ist und gerne mit Pose fischt ist doch ideal bedient.
> 
> ...



Eben. The man makes the angler...!

Schaut euch an, womit Richard Walker und Chris Yates ihre über Vierzigpfünder souverän gelandet haben. Hätten die auf die "Ja-aber-Rufer" gehört, dann wären sie wohl niemals auch nur in die Nähe des Redmirepools gekommen und der ist nun wirklich sauber krautig! 

Gerade große Brassen lassen sich sehr gut mit leichteren Montagen befischen, da sie im Drill nur mit stumpfem Widerstand glänzen. Aber auch bei größeren Karpfen kann man gegenhalten. Die werden meist nur dann so richtig fuchtig, wenn man den Drill forciert. Wer mit Bedacht zur Sache geht und vielleicht auch mal gelernt hat, dass man sie durchaus "lenken" kann, der muss keine Bange haben.


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

Okay dann werde ich mich am nächsten Wochenende mal an den Teich setzen. Also dann ist das Ok mit meiner Montage? Also 0,22er Hauptschnur 0,20er Vorfach 10er Haken und 2 Maiskörner mit ner 2-4 Gr. Pose? Das wird spaß machen 

Danke an Alle

MfG Lukas


----------



## Andal (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

Das Passt. Viel Spaß, Erfolg und lass dir Zeit, wenn es gebissen hat. So ein Drill ist kein Wettrennen!


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

Ja okay also wenn der Fisch noch nich will kann er Los


----------



## Angler 212 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

hey leute, 
wie bekommt ihr eine 4gr. pose auf entfernung?
meine rute sieht so aus: 3 meter langl, wg 30-60gr., 30 mono und eine 10 gr. pose (will mir jetz dan aber nen waggler drauf machen).
an den weihern an den ich fische schwimmen karpfen mit 20 pfund und mehr


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*



Angler 212 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> wie bekommt ihr eine 4gr. pose auf entfernung?
> meine rute sieht so aus: 3 meter langl, wg 30-60gr., 30 mono und eine 10 gr. pose (will mir jetz dan aber nen waggler drauf machen).
> an den weihern an den ich fische schwimmen karpfen mit 20 pfund und mehr



So gut wie gar nicht!
Überlege nur einmal logisch|uhoh::
Deine Rute(sagst du selbst) hat 30- 60 gr. WG, deine Montage mit 4 Gramm Pose(wiegt vielleicht 5 Gramm) + 3,5 Gramm Blei, macht sagen wir ein Gesamtmontagegewicht(Gewicht von Pose + Wirbel + Haken + Schnur...) von gerundet geschätzt max. 10 Gramm.|kopfkrat
Dazu kommt die dicke Schnur(Luftwiderstand beim Werfen hoch), die Kürze der Rute(3 Meter iss Mini), dazu die Beringung(wenig und groß) => kann nicht viel werden oder???#d


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

Hey,

wurde wohl schon alles gesagt aber naja ...

...gehe morgens früh wenn es hell wird ans Gewässer und angel mit der Posenrute auf Karpfen.
Nur ein klein bischen anfüttern ( im Futter etwas gekochten Mais) und dann machst du eine Rute mit Mais und die andere mit einer Brotflocke beide auf Grund anbieten


----------



## Dunraven (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*

Mit einer 4,2m Matchrute und 0,12-0,14mm Schnur auf einer 4000er Matchrolle. Dazu eine brauchbare Bebleiung.


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen*



BarschHunter1997 schrieb:


> Okay dann werde ich mich am nächsten Wochenende mal an den Teich setzen. Also dann ist das Ok mit meiner Montage? Also 0,22er Hauptschnur 0,20er Vorfach 10er Haken und 2 Maiskörner mit ner 2-4 Gr. Pose? Das wird spaß machen
> 
> Danke an Alle
> 
> MfG Lukas


das passt wenn du nicht viele hindernisse im wasser hast. aber 3 bis 5kg karpfen wirst du auch gut von hindernissen fernhalten können. ich fisch mit einer winkelpicker, 16er bis 18er hauptschnur und 14er vorfach auf karpfen. im moment.... bis 16 pfund hatte ich nicht die geringsten probleme. drills immer unter 5 minuten. man muss nur die grenzen seines gerätes kennen. 
gibt aber auch gewässer da geht unter einer 2,5lbs rute und 35er hauptschur garnichts.... aber da sind meist größere fische zu erwarten.


----------

